# Do you smoke?



## Akainu (Jul 5, 2009)

*Im just wondering really, but do you smoke*?

Yeah, I do smoke. I smoke a cigarette or two once every week.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

No, smoking is a huge turn-off for me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

HELLLLLLL NO!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 5, 2009)

No and I never want to.


----------



## smasher (Jul 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HELLLLLLL NO!


What's wrong with you?


----------



## SamXX (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope, I hate it.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

No,I don't


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um smoking is bad
it can kill you and your lungs
it's a turn off for a lot of guys when you're trying to kiss a girl
I'd never kiss a girl that smells like smoke
turns your teeth yellow
etc.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah..


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Yeah..


How old are you? You look eleven in that picture.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

No, my lungs couldn't handle that anyways.  I want to keep them as healthy as possible


----------



## Placktor (Jul 5, 2009)

i dont, i HOPE i never will


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't want to end up like two people I know who are now dead. K?


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not eleven. Check my profile damn. Your that lazy to even check?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're what, fifteen? Sixteen? And you smoke. Why? It makes you look cool, right? Yeahhh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it doesn't make me cool. I believe I had replied on a topic the reason why I smoke.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me the reason. I'm sure it's very good.

At your tender age, if you continue to smoke chronically, you'll be dead at forty. Straight up.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 5, 2009)

NEVER SMOKING IS ANGING


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 5, 2009)

Tried it. Blah.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

Hell no.


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

Eww no. :X  It's killed some of my family.  :'(


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 5, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Nope.


Did you say you smoke dope  =o
Kidding.

I tried, but it was blarhgfdklfjghwjkrl.
Never will try it again.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2009)

If there's one thing I hate more then anything it's smoking. -kills anyone who smokes- -clinches fists-


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope. It kills.
D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2009)

By the way, just so people don't think I'm being hypocritical or too one-sided, I've tried both pot and cigarettes before, and I hated both. I also have my two grandfathers (whom I never met) who both started smoking at ages fourteen and sixteen, and they both died at ages forty-two and sixty from lung disease/cancer.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 5, 2009)

I use to a few years ago, but not anymore. I've not touched a cig in over 3 years.


----------



## Phil (Jul 5, 2009)

no


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't smoke heavily nor do I smoke everyday.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

No, but I probably will in the future.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only takes one.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> No, but I probably won't in the future.


Fix'd. That's how it should stay.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's his choice bad or not.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 5, 2009)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is truth. I tried a cig, and then I was stuck on them for 2 years...it was terrible. I'm just glad I don't anymore, not only are they bad for your health they are expensive.


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 5, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Eh. When I tried it, I didn't get addicted...


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you try everything once?


----------



## Nynaeve (Jul 5, 2009)

I've smoked since I was eighteen, but I did quit for a year when I got pregnant.  Right after the one year mark, I started up again.  It's bad for you, makes you smell bad, and it's gross.  I don't smoke more than a pack every week or so, but I'm addicted to nicotine.  

Don't start!


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quitting probably soon due to I can't spend 49 bucks on a box of cigs.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't quit because you can't afford them then you will start stealing them. If you get caught you'll go to jail that's worse.

Quit because you know you will feel better.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-" I don't steal. Don't be a pessimist.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm 13. >_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

Ew. No.

Major turn off right there.


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ew. No.


Surprised me :0


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

No wai.


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

nope, every minute that you smoke, you take 3 minutes off your life
now do that throughout your whole life = a couple  years off your life 
or if you get lung cancer, your basicly the walking dead


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a saying I go by, unless you're trying to quit read this. "Smokers should burn like the cigarettes they smoke." ~Sean. E


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 5, 2009)

I did for about 6 months, than I quit.

I just smoked weed for the first time Friday. It was *censored.3.0*ing great.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I have a saying I go by, unless you're trying to quit read this. "Smokers should burn like the cigarettes they smoke." ~Sean. E


Um....just because someone smokes doesn't mean they're a bad person.

It's just gross but it doesn't automatically mean 'ZOMG THAT PERSON SMOKES THEY SHOULD GO TO HELL!!!111!!one!!!1'

@Matt: >__>


----------



## fitzy (Jul 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie. It was *censored.3.0*ing great.

Would it make you feel better if I told you I got drunk lastnight?

Protip : Monster Java and vodka is *censored.3.0*ing amazing

And UV Vodka and lemonade is also good.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 5, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I'm 13. >_>


That doesn't mean you don't smoke.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope. 
Like everyone said, its a major turn off.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if you were drunk last night. 
I don't care if you got stoned.

It's just ">__>"


----------



## Puckbean (Jul 5, 2009)

only after secks


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 5, 2009)

HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natalie27 (Jul 5, 2009)

NO! ill never smoke!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 5, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being drunk is worse than being high =r


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw my grandma slowly die in front of me from lung cancer, as a result of over 40 years of smoking.  I wouldn't want to live through that at all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz

I'd rather get drunk than get stoned XD


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather get both...

owai- I did.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2009)

nah, smoking is what killed my grandfather, well, actually lung cancer killed him, but you catch my drift.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

Drinking is better imo


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Drinking is better imo


There both even.


----------



## Anna (Jul 5, 2009)

no way.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jul 5, 2009)

Smokers are often not bad people, its just they smell like ****. Thats why nobody makes friends with those stinky stinky people.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Smokers are often not bad people, its just they smell like ****. Thats why nobody makes friends with those stinky stinky people.


Well yes that is if you use mints and wash yourself which I do  after I smoke.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being drunk is worse for you though =p


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Well if you look at smoking and drinking there both even. You drink you get addicted, you smoke you get addicted by the nicotine.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ho ho! Clever! But what about cancer? Just be aware of the problems it can cause. I just would like to make the point that it isn't healthy.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm eh?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my first post yes. I hope one day you will overcome your addiction.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know =p


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 5, 2009)

Nicotine patches/gum were invented for a reason.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to quit due to at my local NXE (navy base) on Monday there going up to $49.99


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Its pricey nowadays too. After you get addicted, it must be pretty hellish.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. There now 32.99 So they gone up 17 bucks.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> No, smoking is a huge turn-off for me.


^^^
girls tthat smoke= :X


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.
Guys that smoke too. Ew.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 5, 2009)

No, and I don't plan to.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, seeing how smoking killed my grandma... I would never touch a cigarette .


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 5, 2009)

No


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

Cigarette smoke makes me feel sick, so I've never smoked before.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope. Plus I bet if I did, I'd end up suffocating from the fumes.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 5, 2009)

nope. 
not very attractive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

Because my mom's family gene runs into me more than my dad's, I won't be able to even smoke one without getting hooked or drink without getting drunk. (probably)


----------



## Tidus Strife (Jul 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha reminds me of what Jerome said,
"You know kissing me doesn't actually taste bad..I've kissed a girl who smokes and it's normal, so it's safe for you to kiss me."
lololol FAIL.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 5, 2009)

No, and never will.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

I once saw this old woman who looked like she was in he late 70's early 80's smoking in a wendy parking lot.I was like "wow".


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah smoke your cancer stick and die


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

No, Never.


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 6, 2009)

CaKe95 said:
			
		

> yeah smoke your cancer stick and die


Is it really that hard to type coherently?


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> I once saw this old woman who looked like she was in he late 70's early 80's smoking in a wendy parking lot.I was like "wow".


Why is that 'wow'?
Loads of people that age smoke, Including my granddad.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 6, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> CaKe95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OF COURSE IT IS.

DIDN'T YOU KNOW THAT?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 6, 2009)

When I was little I always wanted to know what it was like.

But now I realize that it is TERRIBLE.

And I am not old enough anyways.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Yeah..


Only for you its okay <3


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a heart thingy xD ... for me no tattoo's or  piercings-( This 1 MAJJOR sux's , I would totally get an Monroe piercing  ) , or cig's


----------



## Disaster (Jul 6, 2009)

Ehm, no.. smoking can really *censored.3.0* you up, no joke, lol..


----------



## PINGAS (Jul 6, 2009)

h333333llll y3333@@@


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 6, 2009)

noo.tabu.naga.nein.net!!!!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 6, 2009)

No. Just no.


----------



## Sab (Jul 6, 2009)

no i don't smoke


----------



## Sab (Jul 6, 2009)

Disaster said:
			
		

> Ehm, no.. smoking can really *censored.3.0* you up, no joke, lol..


isn't that point if ur smoking weed?


----------



## Micah (Jul 6, 2009)

No. Never have, never will.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> No. Never have, never will.


 fftopic: YOUR BACK!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate how it smells


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 6, 2009)

Tastes pretty nasty actually.
And then you smell like *censored.2.0*.
So, I don't anymore...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Tastes pretty nasty actually.
> And then you smell like *censored.2.0*.
> So, I don't anymore...


This.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cigarettes sound like something you wouldn't want to try, ever, i mean, like one cigarette, can get you hooked, and then, there's the possibility of lung cancer.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Helllll no.
Smoking:
smells disgusting
makes the place where you smoke smell disgusting
costs a lot of money
is horrible for your health
is horrible for the health of people around you


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't smoke.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

Once a month at tops, again at tops.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if you're talking about cigarettes then see my post above.

Cigars, on the other hand... how can you go without one every now and then?  My friends and I smoke a victory cigar in celebration of whatever every now and then... no more than monthly though.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

cigars smell worse than cigarettes do
:X


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Well, if you're talking about cigarettes then see my post above.
> 
> Cigars, on the other hand... how can you go without one every now and then?  My friends and I smoke a victory cigar in celebration of whatever every now and then... no more than monthly though.


I trying to figure out if thats sarcasm or not. >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead serious.  You don't inhale when you smoke a cigar, but you do when you smoke a cigarette... if you've ever smoked a cigar, you'd know it isn't that bad.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

ever smoked smarties? 
haha 
pretty beastly if you ask me.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a guy that never stops smoking them and i love the smell of them, but ive never smoked one.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

no, and there is second hand smoke from it like my dad has and if you had worse second hand smoke then you could even die because it is worse than smoking because the smoke is unfiltered unlike when you smoke through a cigarette. my grandpa died from lung cancer because he smoked and my grandma has emphysema so she can barely walk without running out of breath.l am totally against smoking!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 6, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ever smoked smarties?
> haha
> pretty beastly if you ask me.


HECKS YEAH!

Ugh, I got a chunk in my throat from my first time trying it.

I still suck at it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 6, 2009)

Another reason I don't, I'm not sure how well it would go with asthma... >_>


----------



## Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Well, if you're talking about cigarettes then see my post above.
> 
> Cigars, on the other hand... how can you go without one every now and then?  My friends and I smoke a victory cigar in celebration of whatever every now and then... no more than monthly though.


Mods should set good examples for us.
tsk tsk
xP


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Another reason I don't, I'm not sure how well it would go with asthma... >_>


feh asthma isnt THAT bad well nevermind.... my case is only mild so i guess i wouldnt know :3


----------



## Lewis (Jul 6, 2009)

No but I may try *one* in later life, I can't say I will never try one because you never know what's going to happen in your life.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope. Don't want to either.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 7, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> When I was little I always wanted to know what it was like.
> 
> But now I realize that it is TERRIBLE.
> 
> And I am not old enough anyways.


It doesn't matter if your too young...I know plenty of people between 13 and 17 that smoke.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 7, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> No but I may try *one* in later life, I can't say I will never try one because you never know what's going to happen in your life.


It only takes one...


----------



## Angelo (Jul 7, 2009)

I may have a cigar or two at some point later in life but that's really it.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 7, 2009)

im guna try pot but be done with it ina lil


----------



## Myrt (Jul 7, 2009)

I smoke menthols.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 7, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> im guna try pot but be done with it ina lil


Why would you even dare to try it? You'll be addicted right away.


----------



## Angelo (Jul 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > im guna try pot but be done with it ina lil


Same.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 7, 2009)

i smoke air

yea, I'm hardcore. ^_^


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 7, 2009)

No way! There are too many problems with smoking!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Another reason I don't, I'm not sure how well it would go with asthma... >_>


*censored.2.0*, you have asthma?


----------



## Princess (Jul 7, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> im guna try pot but be done with it ina lil


Dont do it. Trust me.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 7, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we got a tuff guy over here.


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 7, 2009)

Myrt said:
			
		

> I smoke menthols.


I used to smoke menthols.

I would have *censored.2.0* after every time i smoked.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jul 7, 2009)

does second hand count?

my mom,sister,aunt,grandma,grandpa,other grandma, and my uncle does.
pretty sad.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> does second hand count?
> 
> my mom,sister,aunt,grandma,grandpa,other grandma, and my uncle does.
> pretty sad.


Fail. If it is smoking it is smoking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2009)

I smoke, but not "regular" cigarettes ... only the "funny ones"  *wink*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 8, 2009)

Used to smoke, I voted yes since there wasn't a used to option.
Haven't smoked a cigarette since..eh, March I think.


----------



## Sab (Jul 9, 2009)

i won't smoke cigarettes or cigars but i can't say that i'm not gona get *censored.3.0*ed up at least once in my life


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 9, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> MC Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you mad person!? If you take one cigarette and smoke it you'll most likely to be addicted for good! It has nicotine in it...DUH! Why do people smoke still even though they know they're gonna get addicted and die earlier?

Here's a list of what can happen if teens smoke:

Bad Skin
Persistant Bad Breath
Bad smell of smoke in hair and clothes
Less Active
Slow healing times
Greater risk of illness
And losing your family (Because you're smoking)

(By the way, I vote 101% NO ^_^)


----------



## Dry Bones (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't smoke and I never will.


----------



## Leslie141 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont smoke but my brother in-law smokes


----------



## Leslie141 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would never do this


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 11, 2009)

Vote: No.


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

the *censored.3.0* i smoke! it kill people


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 11, 2009)

Smoking= Epic Fail To Ur Life!!!


----------



## KawaiiSoda (Jul 11, 2009)

Smoking is not good for you .
Someday you'll know what  it will do to you .
& there's no turning back & it will ruin your life .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 11, 2009)

No. Smoking is a very dumb decision. One cigerette leads to another, then before you know it your addicted, and it can only be bad for your health.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 11, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> i would never do this


lol


----------



## Niall (Jul 11, 2009)

No


----------



## lilypad (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope, my grandma smoked cigarettes for like 50 years and she now has emphysema so she can't walk down stairs without getting winded. If she hadn't smoked she would be really healthy now :'(


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 11, 2009)

It's funny too see all these people say, "No I'll never smoke and never will!" When they're only 11.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me. What They Tell You in school is overrated. Its not As bad as you think.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe you just don't have a brain?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd 

IT'S ALL A LIE, AMIRITE? SMOKING IS GREAT FOR YOUR HEALTH! =D


----------



## Conor (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your joking.
How is it overrated, it is as bad as you think. <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush, if you tell them, the tobacco industry will go down..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't smoke, and possibly never will, because I can overcome any kind of peer pressure.
Also, tobacco is actually good for our economy, meaning if tobacco dies, our economy will plummet.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's the people who don't smoke get lung cancer  :no:


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i thought you left.....Anyways, i have several reasons....

At age about 16, my dad was very stressed, school projects, etc., sooo ehhh,
hey took a smoke, and HEEEEE TURRRNEDDDD YEELLLOW!!!! jk, but that is what most of you think happend right? but no he stayed a human form. He did'nt get high, he wasn't crazy either. nor was he addicted, and being my stupid dad, he took more to to relax himself, still no luck, in the end nothing had happened, other then him finding a flavorful,
hobbie. He knew it was bad, but continues to smoke on the holidays. He also informed 
me that he knows 6 people that this has happend to. Case in point, smoking can kill you, but that only happens when you go overboard. So those of you who say once you smoke
one cigar, your dead, are wrong. so get on with your life.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't be saying that when you or your dad get lung cancer :3


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I don't smoke, and possibly never will, because I can overcome any kind of peer pressure.
> Also, tobacco is actually good for our economy, meaning if tobacco dies, our economy will plummet.


Yep, same case with marijuana and other illegal drugs. Maybe not a plummet, but lots of money will be lost.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, hes 50, and the docter checks him every year and hes perfectly fine.

He only smokes 2 times a year......


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep telling yourself that


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you smoke..?


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. I will.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead..


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why you practicaly suggesting it...


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be glad too, thank you


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just To give you some information.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Do you know how bad they are...


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing your going to though...


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, just stop.
ALL i said was: The government will lose money if illegal drugs are taken off the market.


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will..

Anyways smoking fails


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is in teh process.
Saying good-byes and all that jam.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, most people that smoke, smoke in excess. I'm sure most of the people in this thread are referring to people that smoke in excess. Because whether you like it or not,smoking can cause problems to your health. Whether it's one, or two, or three cigarettes, or so on. Smoking only harms your body. Nothing good could come of it (in terms of your health). Cigarettes contain nicotine, which is addictive. That's what most people in this thread are saying. One cigarette can lead to another because apparently they're just that good. Well kudos to your dad for not being addicted, but in most cases people that are addicted to smoking started with one. 
I doubt anyone here said that if you smoke one cigarette you die. But it starts with one and works it's way up. That means more damage to your health, which could in years lead to death. So don't say that smoking isn't as bad as some people put it. Whatever the facts are, they're true. Smoking does affect your health.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 11, 2009)

Some people are affected differently by smoking:
It depends on will power, age, body mass, things like that.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what im saying, For every single person that smokes this is What TBT says:


They try one cigarette------> Over time they try more --------> They develop Lung cancer and die

I am just saying thats not the case with everyone.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

^ dude cigars rnt addicting,


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> ^ dude cigars rnt addicting,


sorry i met cigarettes, and btw cigars are addicting.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no theyre not


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it certainly causes a lot of problems that wouldn't be there without smoking. Even if you only smoke 2 times a year, it adds up and has negative effects on your health, meaning it can decrease your life among other things.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, it is is with most cases. You gave us the example of your dad. Your dad doesn't smoke a box of cigarettes everyday. He's not addicted. People that smoke in excess and don't stop will eventually trigger health problems, whether it's lung cancer or something else. Something always happens to people that smoke a box of cigarettes everyday for 20 years. Sure, that's a bit of an exaggeration but point is people that are addicted to smoking and don't stop will eventually get some sort of major health issue.


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad is 50 he is perfectly fine. his lungs are extremely healthy.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 is still reasonably young, you do realise that?


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol ^


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smasher (Jul 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD i knew someone would notice


----------



## merinda! (Jul 11, 2009)

no, i will never ever touch a cig EVERRRR.
second hand smoking is how i got my asthma
S:

if you do/like to smoke then here;
a bit graphic but it *might.* happen, it might not.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so you wanna end up looking like one of them?</div>

im not saying wheather you should or not smoke.
i'm only pointing out the health hazards.
and really it's *your* choice if you want to smoke or not.
be cautious about those aroudn you. = second hand smoking.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

NOPE [x


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll never touch a cig
I hate smoke, makes me sufficate


----------



## Akainu (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, seems like we have very few smokers. Kudos to all you non-smokers.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 29, 2009)

My dad got lung cancer when he was 14 from smoking >.>


----------



## Plum (Jul 29, 2009)

No, major turn off.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

I feel sorry for a certain person I know, she's really beautifal but she started smoking recently, it's gonna suck when she loses her beauty.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm smokin hot.
But no, I don't smoke.


----------



## Akainu (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 30, 2009)

Akainu said:
			
		

> Wow, seems like we have very few smokers. Kudos to all you non-smokers.


LooooL, don't bump half-month old threads, and I will never smoke since it killed my grandma :S .


----------



## Niall (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't smoke


----------



## Away236 (Jul 30, 2009)

You should stop smoking...lung cancer is not pretty. You might even have to get a laryngectomy because you have a cancer of the larynx, meaning you have to speak through just machine.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would never smoke..


----------



## Zachary (Jul 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm only 12. o_o


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> I'm only 12. o_o


That's around the age most people start.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 30, 2009)

OH *censored.2.0* NO! I'm only 13!


----------



## Robin (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not most people.


----------



## Amy (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont smoke!


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 30, 2009)

ItsTehCooper said:
			
		

> OH *censored.2.0* NO! I'm only 13!


So, you can still smoke at the age of 13...


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wiki answers never lie!

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_age_do_people_start_smoking_at


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...11?


----------



## fitzy (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew most people started young.


----------



## miku hatsune (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope. Im way too young.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't smoke and I never will.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hell no...


----------



## rafren (Jul 31, 2009)

Heck No.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jul 31, 2009)

NO WAY YOU CAN GET LUNG CANSER


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 31, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> NO WAY YOU CAN GET LUNG *CANSER*


Spelling fail...


----------



## melly (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope and never will
it has tar in it and over time your heart will be filled with it (all ugly and black..)

too many issues associate with cigeretees
health problems, they cost too much, the smoke bothers ppl with astma, nicatin addiction and it eats away your maxium life-lenght


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*maybe
*


----------



## squishysaar (Aug 3, 2009)

<big>nope, i dont.
honestly i hate it, and i hate being
around people while they are smoking.</big>
 :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X  :X


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2009)

Hell no. This doctor came in and talked to use about it, and he took out lungs from dead peeps and a pigs and he pumped them up w/ air.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

H33L |\|4\/\/

I smoked... Yo @ss at basketbawl.

Nope.


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

Only on Tuesdays,Saturdays,Fridays, Wednesdays, Sundays, Mondays, and Thursdays.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Some people are affected differently by smoking:
> It depends on will power, age, body mass, things like that.


And how many you smoke..


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 3, 2009)

no, never have and never will


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2009)

smoking turns me off people


----------

